# Star of David?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This will offend some. I am flat out comparing what a couple of the professional football teams are requiring of their unvaccinated players to the marking of Jews in Hitler’s Germany.

I find this requirement despicable.









NFL Players Association Objects To Using Colored Wristbands To Signify Vaccination Status


A spokesman for NFLPA characterized Commissioner Roger Goodell's memo as “classically tactless.”




www.forbes.com


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The Scarlet Letter.... with the major theme of shaming and social stigmatizing written in 1850.

We've come so far....


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Another excuse for me to not watch a football game this year. Not to mention Aaron Rodgers acting like a spoiled muti millionaire, it’s on the news daily around here. I’m as sick of hearing about it as I am the whole Covid thing in general.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Also another way for the CDC to skew the breakthrough case numbers. Vaccinated people won't be tested for active covid infections.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am flat out comparing what a couple of the professional football teams are requiring of their unvaccinated players to the marking of Jews in Hitler’s Germany.


When do they load the train?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a ridiculous comparison.

The bands are to help the players with distancing rules in the clubhouse and buildings. Some teams are using this system some are not. There are different rules for those that are vaccinated and those that are not. This is all about the money and time lost when a player tests positive.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> It is a ridiculous comparison.
> 
> The bands are to help the players with distancing rules in the clubhouse and buildings. Some teams are using this system some are not. There are different rules for those that are vaccinated and those that are not. This is all about the money and time lost when a player tests positive.


Kinda like ear tagging?
If you have this color wrist band you are ok, otherwise you are (insert label of the day)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

painterswife said:


> It is a ridiculous comparison.
> 
> The bands are to help the players with distancing rules in the clubhouse and buildings. Some teams are using this system some are not. There are different rules for those that are vaccinated and those that are not. This is all about the money and time lost when a player tests positive.


I notice that you have a tendency to dismiss anything with which you disagree as "ridiculous," "silly," or some such epithet.

The bands are not to facilitate distancing rules. They are to isolate, separate, and force "other" status on individual humans.

The fact that you cannot or refuse to see that is really appalling.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Pony said:


> I notice that you have a tendency to dismiss anything with which you disagree as "ridiculous," "silly," or some such epithet.
> 
> The bands are not to facilitate distancing rules. They are to isolate, separate, and force "other" status on individual humans.
> 
> The fact that you cannot or refuse to see that is really appalling.


Well, I disagree with you. They only require them for practices and training in the building. It is all about the money and keeping their players on the field. Comparing it to the star of David is taking it too far.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I wonder how many of the red bands will kneel for the discriminated yellow bands?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Well, I disagree with you. They only require them for practices and training in the building. It is all about the money and keeping their players on the field. Comparing it to the star of David is taking it too far.


Of course you disagree. 

For your own sake, and so you're not running to be first in line to get on the bus, please, _please_ read the history of the Weimar Republic. 

Or at least, read the fable of the frog in the pot of water.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Pony said:


> Of course you disagree.
> 
> For your own sake, and so you're not running to be first in line to get on the bus, please, _please_ read the history of the Weimar Republic.
> 
> Or at least, read the fable of the frog in the pot of water.





Pony said:


> Of course you disagree.
> 
> For your own sake, and so you're not running to be first in line to get on the bus, please, _please_ read the history of the Weimar Republic.
> 
> Or at least, read the fable of the frog in the pot of water.


How about disputing my opinion and not making it about me personally.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Painterswife, please heed what Pony posted. It was exactly the warning that I was going to offer.

History repeats itself because some humans don’t learn.

It is my observation that you are oblivious to the decline of our culture and will defend each step as it deteriorates. That isn’t an attack, although you will claim it to be. You are as dangerous as the perpetrators.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> History repeats itself because some humans don’t learn.
> 
> It is my observation that you are oblivious to the decline of our culture and will defend each step as it deteriorates. That isn’t an attack, although you will claim it to be. You are as dangerous as the perpetrators.


We should all repeat this. A blind man can see it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Painterswife, please heed what Pony posted. It was exactly the warning that I was going to offer.
> 
> History repeats itself because some humans don’t learn.
> 
> It is my observation that you are oblivious to the decline of our culture and will defend each step as it deteriorates. That isn’t an attack, although you will claim it to be. You are as dangerous as the perpetrators.


How about you take a step back and think that this is not a good star of David comparison. I spent much time with someone who survived the camps. Tattoo and everything. He would have cried about this comparison. It diminishes the reality of it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> How about you take a step back and think that this is not a good star of David comparison. I spent much time with someone who survived the camps. Tattoo and everything. He would have cried about this comparison. It diminishes the reality of it.


You can't speak for them. Many of us have met survivors, and I would never try to speak for them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yet you all speak to what I know or don't know or think.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Whatever. Your opinion. Mine is different.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got mixed feelings about it. As someone who has owned several businesses, I believe the NFL has the right to make that decision. So in that regard, I don't have a problem with the NFL making that decision, although I wouldn't have.

I think the real issue is whether there is any scientific evidence at all that identifying those who have been vaccinated and those who have not will in any way reduce the spread of Covid-19. I don't see how it could. People who are vaccinated can get Covid-19 and infect others and not all unvaccinated players have Covid-19 and are infectious.

So I believe the NFL is completely within their rights to have the policy, the player's association is probably completely within their rights to tell the NFL to shove it, and I think it is an ignorant and damaging move by the NFL that will have no effect on the number of players who become infected with Covid-19. If the NFL was serious and not simply trying to shame players into getting vaccinated, they would say players are suspended until they show proof of vaccination. The NFL knows if they did that they might as well call this season off. So the NFL is simply continuing to try to gain favor with the radical left which so far has cost them millions of viewers and supporters with no end in sight.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> I've got mixed feelings about it. As someone who has owned several businesses, I believe the NFL has the right to make that decision. So in that regard, I don't have a problem with the NFL making that decision, although I wouldn't have.
> 
> I think the real issue is whether there is any scientific evidence at all that identifying those who have been vaccinated and those who have not will in any way reduce the spread of Covid-19. I don't see how it could. People who are vaccinated can get Covid-19 and infect others and not all unvaccinated players have Covid-19 and are infectious.
> 
> So I believe the NFL is completely within their rights to have the policy, the player's association is probably completely within their rights to tell the NFL to shove it, and I think it is an ignorant and damaging move by the NFL that will have no effect on the number of players who become infected with Covid-19. If the NFL was serious and not simply trying to shame players into getting vaccinated, they would say players are suspended until they show proof of vaccination. The NFL knows if they did that they might as well call this season off. So the NFL is simply continuing to try to gain favor with the radical left which so far has cost them millions of viewers and supporters with no end in sight.


I agree with a lot of what you say but I believe it is all about the money. They are working through ways to minimize the downtime of their players. Some ways may work, some may not but the league income was down a couple of billion last year and are desperate to find ways to change that.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say but I believe it is all about the money. They are working through ways to minimize the downtime of their players. Some ways may work, some may not but the league income was down a couple of billion last year and are desperate to find ways to change that.


But this is going back to the same playbook that caused them to lose viewers over the last couple of years. The NFL makes money by having millions of viewers. They already alienated a large portion of them with their support for BLM and this is just going further down the same path. They did it for show.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The underlying driving force of most businesses is money.....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> But this is going back to the same playbook that caused them to lose viewers over the last couple of years. The NFL makes money by having millions of viewers. They already alienated a large portion of them with their support for BLM and this is just going further down the same path. They did it for show.


How is this for show? It is not during games. It is in the clubhouse or at practices. Not even every team is doing this.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> How is this for show? It is not during games. It is in the clubhouse or at practices. Not even every team is doing this.


It's in the news, wonder how that happened, LOL. Best free advertising there is. 🤣


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> But this is going back to the same playbook that caused them to lose viewers over the last couple of years. The NFL makes money by having millions of viewers. They already alienated a large portion of them with their support for BLM and this is just going further down the same path. They did it for show.


Just like the NBA, MLB and the NFL, they are no longer concerned about the average Joe and Jane buying a ticket. They don't make their money filling seats. Boycotts, bad reviews, declining rating etc don't really make the difference to them. They are all now a global marketing machine.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> How is this for show? It is not during games. It is in the clubhouse or at practices. Not even every team is doing this.


I just about guarantee that when September gets here it will also be in the games. This is just to test the waters.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

no really said:


> It's in the news, wonder how that happened, LOL. Best free advertising there is. 🤣


Of course it is for show. If a mask violation was a penalty the viewer could call, one would need a case of yellow flags next to their Lazy Boy.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Just like the NBA, MLB and the NFL, they are no longer concerned about the average Joe and Jane buying a ticket. They don't make their money filling seats. Boycotts, bad reviews, declining rating etc don't really make the difference to them. They are all now a global marketing machine.


But the teams make money filling seats. If the teams can't make money there will be none left.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> How is this for show? It is not during games. It is in the clubhouse or at practices. Not even every team is doing this.


You would be a sap for a country instilling socialist/Marxist fiats thru incrementalism. Oops.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> How is this for show? It is not during games. It is in the clubhouse or at practices. Not even every team is doing this.


What the NFL is doing is virtue signaling, not science. Tell me how wearing a different color wristband could in any way reduce the number of team cases of Covid-19. 

I guess it could be like shirts and skins, but then everyone on the shirt's side would be afraid to touch anyone on the skin's side. Pretty hard to play football when half the squad can't get near the other half. Can someone with a yellow band throw the ball to someone with a red band? Will the unvaccinated players have to wear a facemask under their facemask?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> What the NFL is doing is virtue signaling, not science. Tell me how wearing a different color wristband could in any way reduce the number of team cases of Covid-19.
> 
> I guess it could be like shirts and skins, but then everyone on the shirt's side would be afraid to touch anyone on the skin's side. Pretty hard to play football when half the squad can't get near the other half. Can someone with a yellow band throw the ball to someone with a red band? Will the unvaccinated players have to ear a facemask under their facemask?


They have rules in the clubhouse about distancing. Different rules for the vaccinated and the unvaccinated. The colored band allows them to easily tell how far they must distance. Nothing about that is virtue signaling.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Easily tells them how far to distance? Why, because once you are vaccinated you are...what?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Yet you all speak to what I know or don't know or think.


I admit you do a poor job of telling us.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> How about disputing my opinion and not making it about me personally.


We ask you questions and you don't respond.
You post thread titles with no links or comment.
When you have no answer you throw out the victim card.
It sometimes appears as if you have to google for your answers, and if you can't find what you need to support your feelings you just skip it.
It is difficult to agree or dispute much of what you post because it is either incomplete or nonsensical.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

painterswife said:


> Yet you all speak to what I know or don't know or think.



Honest question - do you come to this site just to argue? If you don't agree with so much posted here, why even show up?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are they using wrist bands because arm bands are too intimidating?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Honest question - do you come to this site just to argue? If you don't agree with so much posted here, why even show up?


If I am here just to argue why would I not post on every thread? It is easy to argue any side of something. Do you have a problem with me pointing out where things are wrong or misinformed if the situation warrants it? I see several other posters arguing away but I don't see you chastising or questioning them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> We ask you questions and you don't respond.
> You post thread titles with no links or comment.
> When you have no answer you throw out the victim card.
> It sometimes appears as if you have to google for your answers, and if you can't find what you need to support your feelings you just skip it.
> It is difficult to agree or dispute much of what you post because it is either incomplete or nonsensical.


I choose what I want to respond to. That sure seems to bother you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You'll get out of a thread what you put into it.
That's your Wednesday morning advice and it's free.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

painterswife said:


> If I am here just to argue why would I not post on every thread? It is easy to argue any side of something. Do you have a problem with me pointing out where things are wrong or misinformed if the situation warrants it? I see several other posters arguing away but I don't see you chastising or questioning them.


It was a yes or no question.
I have no problem with what you say, it's called free speech. Whether or not you are actually "pointing out where things are wrong or misinformed" is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> It is easy to argue any side of something.
> That is interesting that you say that. I have heard of some people who do that being labeled as trolls.
> 
> Do you have a problem with me pointing out where things are wrong or misinformed if the situation warrants it?
> ...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You'll get out of a thread what you put into it.
> That's your Wednesday morning advice and it's free.


I get what I want out of threads. I don't need to answer every question or respond to every post to do that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Of course you don't. You can still continue to do as you have.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It was a yes or no question.
> I have no problem with what you say, it's called free speech. Whether or not you are actually "pointing out where things are wrong or misinformed" is in the eyes of the beholder.


Why don't you ask other people here that disagree if they are just here to argue?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> *Painterswife*, please heed what Pony posted. It was exactly the warning that I was going to offer.
> 
> *History repeats itself* because some humans don’t learn.
> 
> *It is my observation that you are oblivious to the decline of our culture and will defend each step as it deteriorates*. That isn’t an attack, although you will claim it to be. You are as dangerous as the perpetrators.


I agree... it's just one small thing at a time, one small infraction at a time, one small group at a time....

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.
-- Martin Niemöller


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> It is a ridiculous comparison.
> 
> The bands are to help the players with distancing rules in the clubhouse and buildings. Some teams are using this system some are not. There are different rules for those that are vaccinated and those that are not. This is all about the money and time lost when a player tests positive.


So they need them so they can enforce different “distancing rules” based on their vaccination status? They need some way to make sure that the ones who aren’t vaccinated, and might have covid, don’t get too close to the ones that are vaccinated and might have Covid? Or maybe they need to segregate the ones who aren’t vaccinated and might transmit Covid away from the ones who are vaccinated and might transmit Covid?

Brilliant.

I’m sure that, even though all of them might have the cold and might be able to give someone else the cold, it has nothing at all to do with marking those who did what their betters told them to do and get to enjoy the requisite preferred status that comes with compliance. Nothing at all.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

What I find silly about the whole "banding" of players who are or are not vaccinated is that regardless of status, they will all be standing in a little circle talking about their next play. No social distancing there. they will pile on top of each other regardless of vaccination status....no social distancing there either. So, what is the point of establishing vaccination status if it only applies to club house or travel. Stupid. And I agree with Alice...it is branding.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What is the protocol for distancing and masking in a dogpile?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

painterswife said:


> They have rules in the clubhouse about distancing. Different rules for the vaccinated and the non-vaccinated. The colored band allows them to easily tell how far they must distance. Nothing about that is virtue signaling.


Why, though?

Vaccinated people can carry the virus and get sick from it. Non-vaccinated people can carry the virus and get sick from it.

Why different rules then?

None of that reasoning makes logical sense.

The only logical reason I can come up with is to stigmatize people.

Same thing with the silly masks rules requiring non-vaccinated people to wear them but vaccinated people don't have to - um, vaccinated people are still carriers and if the real reason for wearing masks is to protect other people (as we've been told over, and over, and over again), it should really be the other way around. Non-vaccinated not wearing masks because the vaccinated are already protected, and vaccinated wearing masks to protect the non-vaccinated.

All of this is, and always has been, about carrots and sticks and stigma. That's the only reason for this all that makes rational sense with how we've been doing things.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Similarly, apparently the California Department of Public Health is advising employers to issue stickers to be placed on fully vaccinated empoyee's ID badges to provide a visible indicator of their status. Full disclosure; I was unable to find a written document stating this on the CDPH website but honestly, it is a rather clunky site and seems quite abbreviated with no full disclosure or explanation of anything. I was able to find quite a few articles referencing the recommendation.




> Montclair unmasked workers must wear COVID vaccine stickers - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)


The California Department of Public Health has recommended placing stickers on employee badges to help city and department staff identify those who have been fully vaccinated, Starr said.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

It gets better in California:

California Requires Health Workers And State Staff To Get Vaccinated Or Take Weekly Tests

Because I couldn't possibly catch Covid the minute I test negative and walk out of the testing site and return to work infected. Vaccinated people could be positive and spreading it willy-nilly because they aren't tested.

It's like these things are thought up by people with absolutely zero critical thinking skills. Sorry, take the "It's like" out of that last sentence.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> The Scarlet Letter.... with the major theme of shaming and social stigmatizing written in 1850.
> 
> We've come so far....


A better comparison. imo.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I Read the OPs first sentence. "This will offend some"
Well yes, of course!
There are several news stories about the comparison and stars being worn by restriction protestors and Jewish groups finding the comparison to be inappropriate.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't see how bracelets lead to gas chambers and starvation but agree it's pretty ridiculous. I wish commercial sports would go the way of the dodo but that's not quite as apropos to the discussion.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"It puts the bracelet on the wrist or it gets the hose again."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Early stages of persecution.








Nazi Germany 1933-1939: Early Stages of Persecution | My Jewish Learning


Early Stages of Holocaust. History of the Holocaust. Jewish History from 1914 - 1948. Modern Jewish History. Jewish History and Community.




www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I’m a law professor, and I teach my students how to destroy American democracy


I asked my students to do something they had never done before: Play the role of an aspiring dictator and come up with ways to decimate democracy in the United States.




qz.com


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I’m a law professor, and I teach my students how to destroy American democracy
> 
> 
> I asked my students to do something they had never done before: Play the role of an aspiring dictator and come up with ways to decimate democracy in the United States.
> ...


Very good read!!


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> This will offend some. I am flat out comparing what a couple of the professional football teams are requiring of their unvaccinated players to the marking of Jews in Hitler’s Germany.
> 
> I find this requirement despicable.
> 
> ...


well, I don;t know what to say except I agree with Alice.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> What is the protocol for distancing and masking in a dogpile?
> 
> View attachment 98554


OH......didn't you know???? There aren't any!!!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Early stages of persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should also be noted that before Hitler took power formally he was already in power in many ways. His very large supporters would commit crimes and pin/blame them on the Jews. Anything from murder to embezzlement. They took care of their powerful enemies plus stole large sums of money for the cause. And they set the groundwork for the "pure" race narrative early on. From what I have read, this was going on many years before Hitler took power.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Well, I disagree with you. They only require them for practices and training in the building. It is all about the money and keeping their players on the field. Comparing it to the star of David is taking it too far.


Only at practice, training and in the building, what a waste of actualy doing something positive. If they were serious then it would safe virus practices 24/7 for everyone on the team.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> They have rules in the clubhouse about distancing. Different rules for the vaccinated and the unvaccinated. The colored band allows them to easily tell how far they must distance. Nothing about that is virtue signaling.


Unless the rooms they are in and the air handling systems have been redesigned and modified then its a waste of time.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

While I think comparing it to the Star of David is a bridge too far, I do think the idea of publicly identifying who has or has not been vaccinated sets a dangerous precedent.

I, myself, do not want either a wristband or armband. I think I would like a little bell that I could ring while calling out "unclean" so people will go away from me.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^^^ got to smile at that one. Its as logical or more so than some of the other methods.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Unless the rooms they are in and the air handling systems have been redesigned and modified then its a waste of time.


Exactly. I brought this up a year ago and no one took me serious. Most air handlers don't have the capacity to filter out these kinds of things. Even in the hospital. In fact, the only places that do is the pharmacy (only in the mixing rooms) and the operating rooms. And you need negative air pressure with plenty of outside make up air. 

If your not in a pharmacy mixing room (and that won't happen unless you are supposed to be in there) or the operating room you will get everyone's germs. Mask or not. 

Business require masks only for liability purpose. If you get COVID-19 they can say they required a mask so not their fault.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> It is a ridiculous comparison.
> 
> The bands are to help the players with distancing rules in the clubhouse and buildings. Some teams are using this system some are not. There are different rules for those that are vaccinated and those that are not. This is all about the money and time lost when a player tests positive.


It isn't intention that matters, only perception. The bands are no different than the uniforms they wear, us against them.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I wonder how many of the red bands will kneel for the discriminated yellow bands?


Now thats funny!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Easily tells them how far to distance? Why, because once you are vaccinated you are...what?


Report said vaccinated people have 1000 times normal covid delta titers. So the first vaccine is now the cause of delta gamma lambda and so it gos.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> How about you take a step back and think that this is not a good star of David comparison. I spent much time with someone who survived the camps. Tattoo and everything. He would have cried about this comparison. It diminishes the reality of it.


Like when Democrat politicians compare 1/6 to 9/11?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Mish said:


> Why, though?
> 
> Vaccinated people can carry the virus and get sick from it. Non-vaccinated people can carry the virus and get sick from it.
> 
> ...


And now this:





__





USA Today / NBC News: “New data suggests vaccinated individuals could have higher levels of virus and infect others” – Investment Watch






www.investmentwatchblog.com





“NBC News, citing unnamed officials aware of the decision,
reported it comes after new data suggests vaccinated
individuals could have higher levels of virus and infect
others amid the surge of cases driven by the delta variant
of the coronavirus.”









New Evidence Suggests COVID Vaccine May *SPREAD* the Virus: NBC News Report Deleted from USA Today Article


"CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said new data shows the delta variant, which accounts for more than 80% of the new infections"...




beckernews.com





“CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said new data shows the delta variant, which accounts for more than 80% of the new infections in the U.S., behaves ‘uniquely differently’ from its predecessors and could make vaccinated people infectious,” the article notes.


“Information on the delta variant from several states and other countries indicates that in rare occasions some vaccinated people infected with the delta variant after vaccination may be contagious and spread the virus to others,” Walensky said in announcing new guidance, which reverses a CDC recommendation in May. “This new science is worrisome and unfortunately warrants an update to our recommendation.”


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Exactly. I brought this up a year ago and no one took me serious. Most air handlers don't have the capacity to filter out these kinds of things. Even in the hospital. In fact, the only places that do is the pharmacy (only in the mixing rooms) and the operating rooms. And you need negative air pressure with plenty of outside make up air.
> 
> If your not in a pharmacy mixing room (and that won't happen unless you are supposed to be in there) or the operating room you will get everyone's germs. Mask or not.
> 
> Business require masks only for liability purpose. If you get COVID-19 they can say they required a mask so not their fault.


Was that in the thread about the school ventilation systems? I said in that one that masks were useless because the same air was being recirculated around in the building. I know more than most people about air filtration systems and how they help spread disease.

I also know about medication compounding room air filtration. Hubby works on those systems and tells me about how they work.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> Like when Democrat politicians compare 1/6 to 9/11?


To compare the two would IMO mean that covid was produced/designed as a weapon and introduced into the populations intentionally.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> It isn't intention that matters, only perception. The bands are no different than the uniforms they wear, us against them.


That is THE point.

I don't think anyone really thinks we are about to board the train, but too much is being done too fast to separate the us and the them. Not just this virus crap, but many, many efforts are putting us in ever smaller and smaller groups in contention with a larger group bent on more control.

Said by some wise mental giant, “If you’re not vaccinated, you’re not nearly as smart as I thought you were.”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> Only at practice, training and in the building, what a waste of actualy doing something positive. If they were serious then it would safe virus practices 24/7 for everyone on the team.


I'd say those are some amazing doctors that can pinpoint where the virus is and isn't. They may have been the same government consultants that identified Walmart as virus free during the panic of 20.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Was that in the thread about the school ventilation systems? I said in that one that masks were useless because the same air was being recirculated around in the building. I know more than most people about air filtration systems and how they help spread disease.
> 
> I also know about medication compounding room air filtration. Hubby works on those systems and tells me about how they work.


Yes it was in that thread and maybe another one. 

Your hubby understands then. I build/remodel them and someone else does the mechanical. On a remodel I have to pay a specialist to to a germ test. It has to be next to zero before they can open. It is a big process.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep. He does the repairs and maintenance on the system where he works. You have to go through special training to dress just to work on things inside the rooms. After the system goes through its twice a year maintenance the rooms have to be fumigated and tested before being used. It's an awful lot of work because absolutely no contaminants can make it into the medicine.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Yep. He does the repairs and maintenance on the system where he works. You have to go through special training to dress just to work on things inside the rooms. After the system goes through its twice a year maintenance the rooms have to be fumigated and tested before being used. It's an awful lot of work because absolutely no contaminants can make it into the medicine.


I am really sure all that wore the Star of David would be more than happy to change places with wearing a wrist band.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> This will offend some. I am flat out comparing what a couple of the professional football teams are requiring of their unvaccinated players to the marking of Jews in Hitler’s Germany.
> 
> I find this requirement despicable.
> 
> ...


To everyone who takes offense to this, try to remember that the Star of David patch was used BEFORE the worst of the crimes against humanity that the NAZIS did. To forget that is to invite similar actions from those seeking to be totalitarians today and they are common and in high elected office.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

stars at night said:


> I am really sure all that wore the Star of David would be more than happy to change places with wearing a wrist band.
> [/QUO
> 
> It isn't about accepting the lesser of two evils. Just asking someone to choose to be marked should be a capital offense.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> To everyone who takes offence to this, try to remember that the Star of David patch was used BEFORE the worst of the crimes against humanity that the NAZIS did. To forget that is to invite similar actions from those seeking to be totalitarians today and they are common and in high elected office.


Exactly, the Star of David was only used as an identifier at first. That way everyone could become accustomed to hating these people as they spread the false narratives about them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

stars at night said:


> I am really sure all that wore the Star of David would be more than happy to change places with wearing a wrist band.


What does my comment about a tangent have to do with the wristbands?

I just went back through the whole thread to make sure I didn't and no, I didn't make any comparison between the two.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

As C.J. Hopkins opines, it's about propaganda. He has an interesting suggestion for fighting against it. I strongly encourage reading the entire article, not just the snippet I've quoted below.









The Propaganda War (And How to Fight It)


Every totalitarian system in history has used the power of visual propaganda to generate a new “reality,” one that reifies its official ideology, remaking the world in its own paranoid …




consentfactory.org




so, and thus collectively simulating an “apocalyptic plague.”

*The New Normals — i.e., those still wearing masks outdoors, shrieking over meaningless “cases,” bullying everyone to get “vaccinated,” and collaborating with the segregation of the “Unvaccinated” — are not behaving the way they’re behaving because they are stupid. They are behaving that way because they’re living in a new “reality” that has been created for them over the course of the last 17 months by a massive official propaganda campaign, the most extensive and effective in the history of propaganda.*
_*
In other words, to put it bluntly, we are in a propaganda war, and we’re losing. We can’t match the propaganda power of the corporate media and New Normal governments, but that doesn’t mean we can’t fight back. We can, and must, at every opportunity. Recently, readers have been asking me how to do that. So, OK, here are a few simple suggestions.

The vast majority of obedient New Normals are not fanatical totalitarians. They’re scared, and weak, so they are following orders, adjusting their minds to the new official “reality.” Most of them do not perceive themselves as adherents of a totalitarian system or as segregationists, although that is what they are. They perceive themselves as “responsible” people following sensible “health directives” to “protect” themselves and others from the virus, and its ever-multiplying mutant “variants.” They perceive the “Unvaccinated” as a minority of dangerous, irrational “conspiracy theorist” extremists, who want to kill them and their families. 
*_
*When we tell them that we simply want our constitutional rights back, and to not be forced into being “vaccinated,” and censored and persecuted for expressing our views, they do not believe us. They think we’re lying. They perceive us as threats, as aggressors, as monsters, as strangers among them, who need to be dealt with … which is exactly how the authorities want them to perceive us. *


PDF if you want to download it:


https://media.mercola.com/ImageServer/Public/2021/July/PDF/propaganda-war-and-how-to-fight-it-pdf.pdf


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> What does my comment about a tangent have to do with the wristbands?
> 
> I just went back through the whole thread to make sure I didn't and no, I didn't make any comparison between the two.


let me tell you, the Star of David was used for identification of a Jew in the ghettos That went further (as was planned) to not only identify but to easily round up the Jews for the trucks and trains. No middle ground, no doubts. I think the comparison of wearing a wrist band (and not risking death) is so opposed to wearing a permanent patch that sets you aside for death is a really bad choice to use.
I don't care what anyone else says or thinks...the marking of and the easy extermination of a race compared to wearing a bracelet to show a vaccination is completely wrong and out of line.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> I've got mixed feelings about it. As someone who has owned several businesses, I believe the NFL has the right to make that decision. So in that regard, I don't have a problem with the NFL making that decision, although I wouldn't have.
> 
> I think the real issue is whether there is any scientific evidence at all that identifying those who have been vaccinated and those who have not will in any way reduce the spread of Covid-19. I don't see how it could. People who are vaccinated can get Covid-19 and infect others and not all unvaccinated players have Covid-19 and are infectious.
> 
> So I believe the NFL is completely within their rights to have the policy, the player's association is probably completely within their rights to tell the NFL to shove it, and I think it is an ignorant and damaging move by the NFL that will have no effect on the number of players who become infected with Covid-19. If the NFL was serious and not simply trying to shame players into getting vaccinated, they would say players are suspended until they show proof of vaccination. The NFL knows if they did that they might as well call this season off. So the NFL is simply continuing to try to gain favor with the radical left which so far has cost them millions of viewers and supporters with no end in sight.


The NFL had a right to request respect for that flag during the National Anthem. 

We all know how well that turned out.

Kaepernick should have been strung up by the short hairs.



> The meme claims that page 62-63 of the "NFL rule book" dictates that during the national anthem, players must stand, face the flag, hold their helmet in their left hand and refrain from talking. The meme claims that failure to follow this policy can result in fines, suspensions or forfeiture of draft picks.
> 
> So, is it true?
> 
> ...



If Kaepernick could flout the rules and get away with it, the wristband is a strong-arm fascist joke.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

stars at night said:


> let me tell you, the Star of David was used for identification of a Jew in the ghettos That went further (as was planned) to not only identify but to easily round up the Jews for the trucks and trains. No middle ground, no doubts. I think the comparison of wearing a wrist band (and not risking death) is so opposed to wearing a permanent patch that sets you aside for death is a really bad choice to use.
> I don't care what anyone else says or thinks...the marking of and the easy extermination of a race compared to wearing a bracelet to show a vaccination is completely wrong and out of line.


I have no opinion on it other than a pragmatic one.
That generation from 80 years ago is almost all gone.
Each generation since then knows less and less about the holocaust, and it is competing for time and space in the school books with the woke agenda.
It might not be the best opportunity, but it may give some the chance to explain what the holocaust was.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

stars at night said:


> let me tell you, the Star of David was used for identification of a Jew in the ghettos That went further (as was planned) to not only identify but to easily round up the Jews for the trucks and trains. No middle ground, no doubts. I think the comparison of wearing a wrist band (and not risking death) is so opposed to wearing a permanent patch that sets you aside for death is a really bad choice to use.
> I don't care what anyone else says or thinks...the marking of and the easy extermination of a race compared to wearing a bracelet to show a vaccination is completely wrong and out of line.


That is exactly what we are saying. It began as a means to identify certain people.

Much like wrist bands and vaccine cards. They also single out certain people.

The Star of David never killed anyone. The people that required it killed plenty. My contention is that there should be no visible outerwear that singles out anyone that the media and Washington deems inferior.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Covid is killing people. These wrist bands are not to cause the death of someone. They are a short term attempt to possibly save lives and maybe even people's jobs. It is not the same as The star of David but some sure are trying to use it to stir people up. They are succeeding in using this propaganda.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You missed the point.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Covid is killing people. These wrist bands are not to cause the death of someone. They are a short term attempt to possibly save lives and maybe even people's jobs. It is not the same as The star of David but some sure are trying to use it to stir people up. They are succeeding in using this propaganda.


I don't believe anyone is claiming they are the same. They are noting the tactics are the same. They are recognizing that if many citizens of Germany had had any idea where those marks were heading, they wouldn't have tolerated them. You apparently either don't recognize the tactic or .....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

...she missed the point.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You missed the point.


I always struggle with her deciding if it was on purpose or simply a cognitive disconnect. I am never really sure.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sure you are.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Point? What point? There was a point?

(sarcasm)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Point? What point? There was a point?
> 
> (sarcasm)


Sarcasm loses all its salty flavor if you label it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have found that on some venues, labeling is very important. Those of us with active brains understand sarcasm. Other, not so much.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am on a few that simply use a purple font.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Covid is killing people. These wrist bands are not to cause the death of someone. They are a short term attempt to possibly save lives and maybe even people's jobs. It is not the same as The star of David but some sure are trying to use it to stir people up. They are succeeding in using this propaganda.


There is plenty of propaganda to go around. We just like shining the light on it. This is one of these times. There is no valid purpose to have a different color band other than to single out what has been deemed the "undesirable" in todays media. It wont go well. Already people are attacking others for no other reason than a mask or a vaccine. It needs to stop, not get worse. 

I am vaccinated. I wish everyone would get vaccinated if for no other reason than to get Washington to just shut the hell up. Be that as it may, I am fine with anyone who is uncomfortable with the vaccine. I wore a mask as was asked of me. Never once did I get mad at someone who didn't wear one. But fights broke out because of...

* Propaganda and shaming by the media and political figures. *

Not much different than the tactics of the Nazi's. I am sick of it. I am just calling it as I see it. Convince me otherwise.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent explanation.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Excellent explanation.


Sometimes you just have to put the joking aside and shoot straight. I cant understand why it is hard to see even just a little of the point without all the fuss.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

stars at night said:


> let me tell you, the Star of David was used for identification of a Jew in the ghettos That went further (as was planned) to not only identify but to easily round up the Jews for the trucks and trains. No middle ground, no doubts. I think the comparison of wearing a wrist band (and not risking death) is so opposed to wearing a permanent patch that sets you aside for death is a really bad choice to use.
> I don't care what anyone else says or thinks...the marking of and the easy extermination of a race compared to wearing a bracelet to show a vaccination is completely wrong and out of line.


Why do you keep quoting my off-topic posts as if you are trying to shame me for comparing the wrist bands to the Star of David?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why do you keep taking everything personally and treating the forum as your personal sand box?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Why do you keep taking everything personally and treating the forum as your personal sand box?


Are you asking me or someone else?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Are you asking me or someone else?


please clarify to whom you write (speak)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

stars at night said:


> please clarify to whom you write (speak)


I did. You must have Alice on ignore.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I did. You must have Alice on ignore.


nope---thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Then you should have seen that I was responding to Alice's question.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Then you should have seen that I was responding to Alice's question.


again, thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I admit that I am not in a good mood, and the folks who apparently think that their posts shouldn’t be quoted just got on my last nerve.
I think my last nerve needs a chill pill.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I admit that I am not in a good mood, and the folks who apparently think that their posts shouldn’t be quoted just got on my last nerve.
> I think my last nerve needs a chill pill.


don't be so hard on yourself....I just took my last chill pill


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I admit that I am not in a good mood, and the folks who apparently think that their posts shouldn’t be quoted just got on my last nerve.
> I think my last nerve needs a chill pill.



So the answer is yes? 

I don't care if my posts get quoted unless they are quoted with a lecture about why a comparison I never made is a bad comparison.

I asked for clarification about the relevance.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I admit that I am not in a good mood, and the folks who apparently think that their posts shouldn’t be quoted just got on my last nerve.
> I think my last nerve needs a chill pill.





stars at night said:


> don't be so hard on yourself....I just took my last chill pill



One of these?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My mom took those! 

Ice cream works just as well. 😃


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My mom took those!
> 
> Ice cream works just as well. 😃


I want ice cream, but the kind I want isn't available around here.

Bear Claw. Chocolate ice cream, with caramel laced all through it, and chocolate covered cashews throughout.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Pony said:


> I want ice cream, but the kind I want isn't available around here.
> 
> Bear Claw. Chocolate ice cream, with caramel laced all through it, and chocolate covered cashews throughout.


So buy the components and reverse engineer it.

Ta Da.....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> So buy the components and reverse engineer it.
> 
> Ta Da.....


Ice cream is like Chicago dogs. Yeah, you can make it, but it's different when you have it made for you.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> I am vaccinated. I wish everyone would get vaccinated if for no other reason than to get Washington to just shut the hell up.


You are a dreamer. I like that. I also am vaccinated, but, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting on DC to shut up about it. I see that one of the DC propaganda ministries (based in Atlanta) has given new "guidance" to the vaccinated just today. It was expected, the 2022 elections are about to ramp up.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

@GunMonkeyIntl was spot on some months ago to end this charade:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> You are a dreamer.


Must have been something I ate.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Pony said:


> Ice cream is like Chicago dogs. Yeah, you can make it, but it's different when you have it made for you.



Very true, in a perfect world.

But whatever is one to do if the finances are low?

Or if one is all alone in the world with no one to love or bring them treats and other tokens of affection?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Very true, in a perfect world.
> 
> But whatever is one to do if the finances are low?
> 
> Or if one is all alone in the world with no one to love or bring them treats and other tokens of affection?


or if where they are living is going downhill rapidly and there is none to tell that would make a difference. The building is stable and all, it's the people who live in it. Not good. I will be leaving soon.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> or if where they are living is going downhill rapidly and there is none to tell that would make a difference. The building is stable and all, it's the people who live in it. Not good. I will be leaving soon.


Yeah, it sucks when the caliber of those living around you deteriorates to the point that you no longer feel comfortable there. Compound that with a lackadaisical/cavalier attitude by management and living there becomes untenable.

I hope you find a nicer place soon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> As C.J. Hopkins opines, it's about propaganda. He has an interesting suggestion for fighting against it. I strongly encourage reading the entire article, not just the snippet I've quoted below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This explains the situation better than anything I have heard so far.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Covid is killing people.


Yes it is. So does cars, beer, not getting enough sleep, and poor choices at the supermarket. I got it, and I got over it. It wasn't my time to go. With the majority of the population living in huge cities, shoulder to shoulder, on top of each other, a deadly virus is going to kill a lot of people, until it runs its course. With the population density being what it is world wide, anything that thins the herd is a good thing. None of us are getting out of this alive, stressing over it isn't going to help.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> None of us are getting out of this alive, stressing over it isn't going to help.



Totally agree with you.

Folks croak everyday.

We just hope that we can whistle past the graveyard one more time.



> Alcohol has long been known as a roadway killer. Drinking and driving kills 28 people a day in the U.S. — about one person every 52 minutes, according to the NHTSA.
> https://www.bankrate.com/insurance/car/drunk-driving/


10 years ago I was left in a ditch die by a bastard who in all probability was impaired at the time he hit me and ran off. 

Do I live my life hiding under my bed? Not on your life. Even though my right leg is gone above the knee and I am maimed, guess what? I still drive a motor vehicle.

I have no patience for people who accept drunk driving (murder) fatalities as acceptable losses and have their hair on fire about getting Covid.

I'll bet a dollar to a donut that your chances of getting killed driving to Walmart are greater than dying of Covid.

Run! Head for the hills! Hide under your beds! Give away your God given rights!

Here are some stats to send the gutless worrywarts into a hyperventilating tizzy.

Ways to die that happen every day, all across the country, that most people consider acceptable losses and give them not one second thought.

Odds of Dying - Data Details - Injury Facts


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> As C.J. Hopkins opines, it's about propaganda. He has an interesting suggestion for fighting against it. I strongly encourage reading the entire article, not just the snippet I've quoted below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was surprised that article was labeled as satire


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Post of the year!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Post of the year!!


It sure would be nice to understand to whom you are replying.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Post of the year!!



I don't wish to appear presumptuous, however, if your posit was directed at me... Thank you.

If it was not... Boy am I embarrassed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. It was.


----------

